# Allergic reactions, Read this!



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

To let you guys know I suffer with Urticaria. Its a form of hives that can't be pinpointed to whats making you break out. I also get it in my hands. I can't do everything I used to do, have to wear gloves for almost everything I do, even fish. I can't fish 2 days back to back anymore cause my hands swell from the hives. It sucks! I've been to numerous doctors and allergists, all the blood work done. Urticaria is really not treatable and can put you out of service.

Well I found a website where a guy that suffers with this and he pinpointed his to an ingredient call YELLOW #5. It's in ALOT of things we eat and household items.

If you suffer with hives, allergic reactions, or breakouts check into this ingredient.

http://householdproducts.nlm.nih.gov/cgi-bin/household/brands?tbl=chem&id=117

Chemical Information Chemical Name:*FD&C (or D&C) Yellow #5*CAS Registry Number:001934-21-0Synonyms:Tartrazine; Acid yellow 23; CI 19140; D & C Yellow no. 5; Pyrazole-3-carboxylic acid, 5-hydroxy-1-(p-sulfophenyl)-4-(p-sulfophenyl)azo-, trisodium salt; Trisodium 5-hydroxy-1-(4-sulphophenyl)-4-(4-sulphophenylazo)pyrazole-3-carboxylate

Information from other National Library of Medicine databasesHealth Studies:Human Health Effects from Hazardous Substances Data Bank (HSDB)Toxicity Information: Search TOXNETChemical Information:Search ChemIDplusBiomedical References:Search PubMed







































Products that contain this ingredient BrandCategoryFormPercentDelta Soap Creations Color Accents, Red/Yellow/OrangeArts & CraftsliquidDelta Soap Creations Color Accents, Blue/Green/PurpleArts & CraftsliquidSoftsoap Fruit Antibacterial Liquid Hand Soap, Juicy Melon ScentPersonal CareliquidSuave Deodorant Soap, AntibacterialPersonal CaresolidSuave Shampoo for All Hair Types, Balsam & ProteinPersonal CareliquidPaul Mitchell Tea Tree Special ShampooPersonal CareliquidSesame Street Finger Paint Bubble BathPersonal CareliquidUltima II Nourishing Stick Blush, RosewoodPersonal CaresolidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Blackberry Wine FrostPersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Color TwistPersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Pearly GlossPersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Sheer French PinkPersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Wood Violet CrèmePersonal CarecreamThicker Fuller Hair Conditioning RinsePersonal CareliquidClairol Herbal Essences Conditioner-Fine/Limp HairPersonal CareliquidDial Liquid Antibacterial Soap, Original FormulaPersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Liquid Antibacterial Body SoapPersonal CareliquidGoJo Lemon Hand CleanerPersonal CareliquidClairol Natural Instincts Haircolor, Level 2, Coastal Dune-09NPersonal CarekitConditionerClairol Natural Instincts Haircolor, Level 2, Hazelnut-20Personal CarekitConditionerCrest Extra Whitening w/Tartar Protection Clean Mint Gel ToothpastePersonal Caregel/tubeCrest Tartar Control Smooth Mint Gel ToothpastePersonal Caregel/tubeBoss Elements Eau de ToilettePersonal CareliquidIvory Moisturizing Body Wash, Natural HoneyPersonal CarelotionIvory Moisturizing Body Wash, Fresh SnowPersonal CarelotionCrest MultiCare Fluoride Anticavity Toothpaste, Cool MintPersonal CaretubeAvon Black Suede Cologne SprayPersonal CareliquidAvon Passion Dance for WomenPersonal CareliquidAire by Giorgio of Beverly Hills Eau de Toilette SprayPersonal CareliquidBoss Elements After ShavePersonal CareliquidBoss No. 6 Cologne by Hugo Boss For MenPersonal CareliquidG BY GIORGIOPersonal CareliquidGiorgio Beverly Hills So You Eau de Toilette SprayPersonal CareliquidHELMUT LANG Eau de Parfum Spray For MenPersonal CareliquidHelmut Lang Men Eau de Cologne SprayPersonal CareliquidHERVE LEGER by Herve Leger For WomenPersonal CareliquidHugo Boss Baldessarini After Shave BalmPersonal CareliquidHugo Boss Ladies Eau de ToilettePersonal CareliquidLacoste Pour Femme Eau de ParfumPersonal CareliquidLacoste Pour Homme Aftershave SplashPersonal CareliquidLaura Biagiotti Emotion Eau de Parfum SprayPersonal CareliquidLAURA by Laura BiagiottiPersonal CareliquidROMA For Men By Laura BiagiottiPersonal CareliquidTEMPORE UOMO For Men by Laura BiagiottiPersonal CareliquidVENEZIA Eau de Toilette For Women by Laura BiagiottiPersonal CareliquidClairol Hydrience Permanent Hair Color, Oasis, XL02, Extra Light Blonde-12/20/2002Personal CarekitConditionerScope Mouthwash and Gargle-Original Mint-12/28/2004Personal CareliquidClairol Hydrience Permanent Hair Color, Black Pearl, 52-12/20/2002Personal CarekitConditionerClairol Hydrience Permanent Hair Color, Mocha Splash, 44, Medium Brown-12/20/2002Personal CarekitConditionerCrest Sensitivity Protection Mild Mint Paste-01/18/2005Personal Carepaste/tubeClairol Herbal Essences, True Intense Color, 40-Garnet Blaze, Bright Burgundy-12/20/2Personal CarekitConditionerAvon Color Trend Color Me Pretty Top Coats Nail EnamelPersonal Careviscous liquidAvon Speed Dry Nail Enamel-04/19/2007Personal Careviscous liquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap, Aquarium Series, AngelfishPersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap, Aquarium Series, ClownfishPersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap, Rainforest Series, LadybugPersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap, Rainforest Series, ParrotPersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Kitchen Fresh Hands Liquid Hand SoapPersonal CareliquidColgate Childrens 2-in-1 Toothpaste & Mouthwash, WatermelonPersonal CarepasteNakuna Lustrous Nail EnamelPersonal CareliquidOlay Total Effects Moisturizing Vitamin ComplexPersonal CarecreamNoxzema Medicated Instant Shave, Aloe & LanolinPersonal CareaerosolRevlon ColorStay LipSHINE Lipcolor Plus Gloss, BlastPersonal CareliquidRevlon ColorStay Liquid Lip Lipcolor, Pink FreePersonal CareliquidRevlon ColorStay LipSHINE Lipcolor Plus Gloss, ElectricPersonal CareliquidSt. Ives Swiss Spa Extra Body Volumizing Shampoo with Chamomile & SunflowerPersonal CareliquidFreeman Botanicals Hair Thickening ShampooPersonal CareliquidFreeman Botanicals Natural Hair Care: Hair Rescue Personal Carepump sprayDep Extra Super Control Water Based GelPersonal CaregelAussie Mega Shampoo with Papaya ExtractPersonal CareliquidScope Mouthwash and Gargle-Original MintPersonal CareliquidOld Spice After ShavePersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Vitamins Liquid Hand Soap with Vitamin E ComplexPersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Liquid Hand Soap with Light MoisturizersPersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Extra Moisturizing Antibacterial Liquid Hand SoapPersonal CareliquidSuave Moisturizing Shampoo for Dry or Damaged HairPersonal CareliquidSuave Herbal Care Shampoo with Chamomile, Sunflower & Wheat ProteinPersonal CareliquidWillow Lake Shampoo for Deep Cleansing and Clarifying, Tea Tree Oil & SagePersonal CareliquidOil of Olay Provital Protective Moisture Lotion UpgradePersonal CarelotionSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Sheer French BeigePersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Café au Lait CrèmePersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, French White TipPersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Sheer French BuffPersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Silk Rose FrostPersonal CareliquidSally Hansen Teflon Tuff Nails, Party Girl CrèmePersonal CareliquidThicker Fuller Hair Moisturizing ShampooPersonal CareliquidClairol Herbal Essences Shampoo-Normal HairPersonal CareliquidTone Hand and Body Lotion with Cocoa ButterPersonal CareliquidVaseline Intensive Care Lotion, Aloe & NaturalsPersonal CareliquidClairol Natural Instincts Haircolor, Level 2, Desert Sunrise-15Personal CarekitConditionerClairol Natural Instincts Haircolor, Level 2, Sedona Sunset-16RGPersonal CarekitConditionerClairol Natural Instincts Haircolor, Level 2, Nutmeg-28Personal CarekitConditionerCrest Whitening Toothpaste Plus Scope, Minty Fresh StripedPersonal CarepasteCrest Multi Care Toothpaste, Cool Mint GelPersonal Caregel/tubeBaby Magic, Baby Bath, OriginalPersonal CareliquidCrest Rejuvenating Effects Fluoride Anticavity ToothpastePersonal CarepasteHugo Boss Eau de Toilette Natural SprayPersonal Carepump sprayHead & Shoulders Dandruff Shampoo For Fine-Oily Hair, Ultimate CleanPersonal CarelotionCrest Extra Whitening with Tartar Protection ToothpastePersonal CaretubeScope Mouthwash and Gargle-Original Mint-11/1/1999Personal CareliquidAvon Passion Dance for MenPersonal CareliquidPurell Instant Hand Sanitizer with Aloe, Moisturizers & Vitamin EPersonal Careviscous liquidBaldessarini Men's Eau de Cologne SprayPersonal CareliquidBoss No. 1 Cologne by Hugo Boss For MenPersonal CareliquidEMOTION For Women By Laura BiagiottiPersonal CareliquidGiorgio Beverly Hills So You Eau de Parfum SprayPersonal CareliquidHelmut Lang Curion for Men Aftershave LotionPersonal CareliquidHelmut Lang Men After Shave LotionPersonal CareliquidHelmut Lang Women Parfum BottlePersonal CareliquidHugo Boss Baldessarini After ShavePersonal CareliquidHugo Boss Baldessarini Eau de Cologne SprayPersonal CareliquidHugo Dark Blue Men Eau de ToilettePersonal CareliquidLacoste Pour Homme Aftershave BalmPersonal CareliquidLacoste Pour Homme Eau de Toilette VapoPersonal CareliquidLaura Biagiotti Laura Eau de Toilette SprayPersonal CareliquidROMA by Laura Biagiotti WOMENS EDT SPRAYPersonal CareliquidTEMPORE For Women by Laura BiagiottiPersonal CareliquidVENEZIA Eau de Toilette For Men by Laura BiagiottiPersonal CareliquidClairol Hydrience Permanent Hair Color, Amber Sunrise, 20A, Med. Reddish Blonde-12/2Personal CarekitConditionerCrest Whitening Toothpaste Plus Scope, Minty Fresh Striped-03/15/2006Personal Carepaste/tubeClairol Hydrience Permanent Hair Color, Bamboo, 14, Dark Golden Blonde-12/20/2002Personal CarekitConditionerClairol Hydrience Permanent Hair Color, Cocoa Harbor, 38-12/20/2002Personal CarekitConditionerClairol Hydrience Permanent Hair Color, Russet Glow, 33, Dark Auburn-12/20/2002Personal CarekitConditionerClairol Herbal Essences, True Intense Color, Honey Fusion, 26-Moon Dance-12/20/2002Personal CarekitConditionerAvon Color Trend Valentines Day Nail EnamelPersonal Careviscous liquidAvon Nail wear Nail EnamelPersonal Careviscous liquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap with Light Moisturizers-08/24/2004Personal CareliquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap, Aquarium Series, Blue ****Personal CareliquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap, Aquarium Series, SeahorsePersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap, Rainforest Series, PandaPersonal CareliquidSoftsoap Antibacterial Hand Soap, Rainforest Series, TigerPersonal CareliquidSkin Bracer by Mennen After Shave, OriginalPersonal CareliquidColgate Childrens 2-in-1 Toothpaste & Mouthwash, BubblegumPersonal CarepasteJergens Skin Cooling Moisturizer, With Cucumber ExtractPersonal CareliquidRevlon ColorStay Liquid Lip Lipcolor, Blush WinePersonal CareliquidRevlon ColorStay LipSHINE Lipcolor Plus Gloss, SolarPersonal CareliquidRevlon ColorStay LipSHINE Lipcolor Plus Gloss, DazzlePersonal CareliquidSt. Ives Swiss Spa Revitaliz. Shampoo, Vanilla & Edelweiss-Damaged HairPersonal CareliquidFreeman Beautiful Skin Apricot/ Sea Kelp ScrubPersonal CarepasteFreeman Botanicals Humectant Plus Intensive ConditionerPersonal CarepasteSalon Selectives Shampoo Level 5 Regular-NormalPersonal CareliquidSalon Selectives Botanical Blends Shampoo: AloePersonal CareliquidHappy Daisy Relaxing Bath BubblesPersonal CareliquidSafeguard Antibacterial Soap with MoisturizerPersonal CareliquidOil Of Olay Refreshing TonerPersonal Careliquid8 in 1 FerretSheen Deodorizing & Conditioning SprayPet Carepump sprayFour Paws Petdental Finger Toothbrush and ToothpastePet CarepasteFour Paws Petdental Natural Toothpaste for DogsPet CarepasteFour Paws Bunny Bath Shampoo & DeodorizerPet CareliquidPet Scentsations Premium Small Animal Shampoo, Cool Cucumber MelonPet CareliquidPet Scentsations Premium Ferret Shampoo, Honey OatmealPet Careliquid8 in 1 Perfect Coat Deodorizing ShampooPet CareliquidFour Paws Magic Coat Flea & Tick Shampoo for Dogs & Cats, Puppies & KittensPet CareliquidFour Paws Petdental Care Kit for DogsPet CarepasteFour Paws Petdental Liquid Tartar Remover for DogsPet CarepastePet Scentsations Premium Small Animal Shampoo, Honey OatmealPet Careliquid8 in 1 Perfect Coat Antibacterial Deodorizing Shampoo-12/27/2004Pet Careliquid














Note: Brand names are trademarks of


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I will check out the stuff I use. I can never figure out what it is that creates the problems (rash in the bends of my elbows and around my eyes - legs, arms and neck when it gets really bad). I have pinpointed several products that make it explode immediately. 

I can't use Cutter Insect Repellant - but Off Deep Woods doesn't bother me. I can't use Caress Tahitian but Caress Emulsion is one of the few soaps I can use. I can't use any Tone soaps. Can't use Panteen products.

I'm going to check out the Yellow 5. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

*Here's more that cause Asthma and Hives*

http://www.allergy-clinic.co.uk/food_additive_reactions_and_intolerance.htm


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Adverse Reactions to Food Additives.​_*by Dr Adrian Morris*
Food Additive Reactions are Intolerance to artificial and natural chemicals found in packaged, processed and "take-away" fast foods.
_*Preservatives (to give food a longer shelf-life)
*The Sulphites.
These chemicals in the form of gases cause lung irritation and may trigger asthma. They are commonly found in liquid form in cold drinks and fruit juice concentrates, but also in wine and sprayed onto foods to keep them fresh and prevent discoloration or browning. They are used to preserve smoked and processed meats, dried fruit (apricots) and salads. In the solid form, sulphites can cause urticaria when ingested. ( E220 - E227)
Sulphur dioxide, Sodium sulphite, Sodium bisulphite, Potassium bisulphite and Potassium metasulphite.
Benzoic acid and Parabens.
Benzoates and Parabens have antibacterial and anti fungal properties for prevention of food spoilage. These agents are added to pharmaceutical and food products such as drinks (sugar free Coke) and occur naturally in prunes, cinnamon, tea and berries. They may cause urticaria, asthma and angioedema. (E 210 - E 219 )
Sodium benzoate, Methylparaben, Propylparaben and Heptylparaben.
Antioxidants:
Fat and oils in food turn rancid when exposed to air. Synthetic phenolic antioxidants (BHA and BHT) prevent this spoilage happening but can trigger asthma, rhinitis and urticaria. (E320 - 321 )
Butylated hydroxyanisole (BHA) and Butylated hydroxytoluene (BHT)).
_Flavour enhancers (to enhance food palatability).
_Aspartame: a low calorie sweetener can occasionally trigger urticaria (nettle rash), itchy hives and swelling of the body.
Monosodium Glutamate (MSG) which can trigger the "Chinese Restaurant Syndrome" of headache and burning plus tightness in the chest, neck and face. Found in packet soups and instant drinks. (E 620 - E 635)
_Colourings (make food visually more attractive).
_Azo dyes (Tartrazine) and Non-azo dyes (erythrocine).
All colourings must now be labeled. They can trigger hives, urticaria, asthma and generalized allergic reactions. ( E 100 - E 180 )
Nitrates and Nitrites - give meat a pink colour to look more attractive and found in bacon, salami and frankfurters ( E 249 - E 252 )
_Emulsifiers and stabilisers_
Stop oil and water components separating, as in ketchup and mayonnaise, but do not cause adverse reactions.
_Naturally occurring substances in food causing adverse reactions.
_Vaso-active amines.
Natural Histamine, Serotonin and Tyramine occur in some ripe cheeses, fish, cured sausage, red wine, chocolate and pickled vegetables and can induce cramping, flushing, headache and palpitations in a dose related manner.
Caffeine found in foods, medication, tea, coffee and Coca-Cola induces dose dependent agitation, palpitations, nausea and tremors.
Salicylates (aspirin-like naturally occurring chemicals).
Salicylates induce urticaria, asthma and nasal polyps to develop. They are found in Curry powder, paprika, dried thyme, oranges, apricots, ginger, honey, berries and fruit skins, tea and almonds. Salicylate sensitive individuals also tend to have adverse reactions to benzoates and tartrazine.
Always read all packaged food labels, legislation now ensures that additives must be clearly labelled. E Numbers - all additives used within the European Community must be allocated an E number.
Colourings: (E100-180) Tartrazine E102, Sunset Yellow E110
Flavourings: (E620-635) Monosodium Glutamate E620
Preservatives: (E200-297) Benzoates (E210-219), 
Sulphites (E220-227),
Nitrates (E249-252).
Antioxidants: (E320-321) BHA (E320) & BHT (E321)

*General rules for preservatives and additives:*
Many E number additives are completely harmless. Safe E numbers include: E101 Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), E200-203 Sorbate derivatives, E260 Acetic acid, E280 Propionic acid, E300-304 Ascorbic acid derivatives (Vitamin C), E330-333 Citric acids, E412 Guar gum and E578 Calcium gluconate are just a few examples, 
No accurate diagnostic tests are yet available - so be suspicious of any advertised in the media.
Relatively few adverse reactions are actually reported when compared to nuts, eggs and other foodstuffs. 
However, adverse hyperactive behavioural changes in children have been documented with excess amounts of artificial food colourings and sodium benzoate preservatives in the diet. This was shown in the Isle of Wight study of pre-school children by Warner et al (Arch Dis Child 2004;89:506-511)
Read food labels carefully, keep a food diary to identify offending additives and preservatives.
Melkersson-Rosenthal Syndrome is a rare disorder possibly triggered by sodium benzoate and characterised by lip granulomas, facial paralysis and a fissured tongue. It may occur in atopic individuals.

Copyright Dr Adrian Morris Find out more about the Surrey Allergy Clinic 
February 2008.  *© Surrey Allergy Clinic (UK), 1999-2009
*


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

I have the same rash. I was told I have Cold Urticaria. When I get in saltwater, especially cold I break out. It started ~ 10 years ago and has gradually started getting better. I feel your pain. Thanks for the post.

Pods


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

WOW I have had this problem since I was a small child.Been to every specialist and did every test.They keep saying it was my nerves.I also stopped using Bounce(any fabric softner) and haven't had any Hives in awhile.Very small reaction on my way home from an all day wade.


----------



## bayoulady55 (Oct 26, 2006)

I wound up in the ER one morning after eating a sandwich with avocados. Now, I love avocados and granted, they make me itch a little but I considered it more of an annoyance but with a great reward of being able to eat them. Not anymore. I had an acute allergic reaction to them causing shortness of breath, hives, etc. After researching that allergy, come to find out, avocados are related to LATEX and being in the medical field and dealing with latex daily, I guess my sensitivity is a bit high. Bottom line, sensitivity over long time exposure like the dyes used in food, can cause worse reactions with repeated exposure so stay safe and read your labels or you will wind up in the ER like this know-it-all nurse did. Good post and good heads up!


----------



## BonesNTX (Aug 14, 2006)

WOW!

Pretty extreme cases/reactions you guys are having.

You might want to treat outbreaks with NEEM Oil.
It's available at Health Food Stores (Not GNC Stores, etc...).

It's some good stuff for treating skin problems and all natural so none of those bad chemicals you mentioned.

There is NEEM Shampoo as well and a whole world of products derived from it.


----------

